# Farmville Zocker



## zeger (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen,

In der Buffed Community gibts doch bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen FarmVille Zocker?
Das Facebook Spiel hats mir echt angetan und ich schau jeden mal für ein paar Minuten rein um meine Farm zu pflegen... so richtig was zum entspannen nebst all den Shootern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die Tage auch ne echt coole Website gefunden (http://farmbook.fbplayers.com) wo man sich all die Items etc. anschauen kann mit Statistiken und so.

Wer zockt denn von euch noch so?

Gruss
Zeger


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich auch, meine Mutter und die kollegen von ihr aus dem geschäft.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt verfolgt einen dieses schreckliche Spiel schon hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2009)

Seh ich das richtig, dass "Farmville" einfach nur die Facebook-Version von "Harvest Moon" ist?


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

jap


----------



## Lillyan (3. Dezember 2009)

Level 27 und stolze Besitzerin einer Plantage :>


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

da greif ich doch lieber zum guten alten harvest moon^^


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

fettes GZ, Lillyan. Ich hab nur Level 11, hab aber erst neulich angefangen.


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

wenn zam jetzt auch sagt das er das spielt...d ann glaub ichs aber


----------



## B3N (3. Dezember 2009)

ZAM spielt auch, ich weiß das! Er ist leidenschaftlicher und heimlicher Farmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh der mächtige zam hat eine achillesverse ich wusste es doch


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2009)

B3N schrieb:


> ZAM spielt auch, ich weiß das! Er ist leidenschaftlicher und heimlicher Farmer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lügn0r!!!!


----------



## Lillyan (3. Dezember 2009)

Zumindest bombardier ich zam immer mit Geschenken :>


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

ich muss mir grad ein lautes lachen verkneifenx


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Lügn0r!!!!




O.o Ein Gott begibt sich unter die Sterblichen! Preisigt ihn!

*bet und in facebook nach Zam such*


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

er ist kein gott mehr *stößt zam vom thron*
wir haben seine achillesverse entdecktXD


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

*Zams ferse abschlabber*
Oh großer Zam!


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

packt sein schwert fester
das untier hat einen namen und wir kennen auch seine schwachstelle...
also meine brüder werden wir es stürzen 
Erhebt sein schwert
*FÜR Spartaaaa... äh FÜR BUFFED!"
*1 million wuscheliger schafe laufen auf zam zu*


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass "Farmville" einfach nur die Facebook-Version von "Harvest Moon" ist?


Jap, aber schlechter als Harvest Moon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, aber schlechter als Harvest Moon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Spieltester immer nur solche Kommentare abgeben können ;P
Ich bin allgemein kein großer Fan von den ganzen Facebookspielen, ab und zu können sie aber ganz lustig sein.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Das Spieltester immer nur solche Kommentare abgeben können ;P
> Ich bin allgemein kein großer Fan von den ganzen Facebookspielen, ab und zu können sie aber ganz lustig sein.


Verdammt bin ich der einzige mensch der nicht im feacebook, twiter vz und sonstsowas unterwegs ist... kein wunder das ich misanthroph bin...


----------



## Falathrim (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse den Scheiss schon in Facebook...jetzt auch noch Buffed?


----------



## Minati (3. Dezember 2009)

jap ... lvl 21 :-)


----------



## Nawato (3. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Verdammt bin ich der einzige mensch der nicht im feacebook, twiter vz und sonstsowas unterwegs ist... kein wunder das ich misanthroph bin...


Nope hab zwar Schueler Vz aber find alles davon scheisse in Schueler VZ bin ich auch nur alle 3 Monat einmal online.


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Verdammt bin ich der einzige mensch der nicht im feacebook, twiter vz und sonstsowas unterwegs ist... kein wunder das ich misanthroph bin...


Ich mochte das früher auch nicht, aber es ist ein guter Weg, Kontakt zu Leuten aufrecht zu erhalten, die man auf Reisen getroffen hat.


----------



## XXI. (3. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich mochte das früher auch nicht, aber es ist ein guter Weg, Kontakt zu Leuten aufrecht zu erhalten, die man auf Reisen getroffen hat.



Razyl redet immer nur von Spielen, Davatar nur von Reisen. Tstststs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Razyl redet immer nur von Spielen, Davatar nur von Reisen. Tstststs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Liegt evtl. daran, dass ich mich für Spiele interessiere? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Zams ferse abschlabber*



Was zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was zum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zam, sie ist 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zam, sie ist 12
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eeeeeeeyy!
das war auch meine idee! :<


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

*hochkuk*
Soll ichs lassen? Ein Wort genügt von euch, oh mächtiger ZAM!


----------



## Deanne (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich bevorzuge Harvest Moon. Da bekommt man wenigstens nicht dauernd Meldungen der Marke "Dein Freund Jupp Schmidt hat dir einen genmanipulierten Kürbis geschickt".


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Soll ichs lassen?



Das Offtopic? Auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Btw. B3N sagt nicht die Wahrheit.. ich kenne Farmville..aber ich weigere mich standhaft Einladungen dazu anzunehmen. Ich schätze es macht ihn traurig, dass wir nur RL fast Nachbarn sind. *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich schätze es macht ihn traurig, dass wir nur RL fast Nachbarn sind. *g*


dann kannst ja ma rl harvest moon in seinem garten betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiel's auch, aber inzwischen nimmer so oft.. bin etwa Lvl 20 und bei so ner großen Farm geht's einem gehört auf die Eier wenn man jedes einzelne Feld mehrmals anklicken darf. -.-
Es gibt zwar auch nen Traktor usw aber die Tankladung reicht bei mir nur für einmal sammeln, sähen oder erneuern.. Von daher bau ich im Moment eh nur alle 3 Tage etwas Neues an, zuviel blöde Klickerei auf die Dauer.


----------



## Hinack (3. Dezember 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Ich spiel's auch, aber inzwischen nimmer so oft.. bin etwa Lvl 20 und bei so ner großen Farm geht's einem gehört auf die Eier wenn man jedes einzelne Feld mehrmals anklicken darf. -.-
> Es gibt zwar auch nen Traktor usw aber die Tankladung reicht bei mir nur für einmal sammeln, sähen oder erneuern.. Von daher bau ich im Moment eh nur alle 3 Tage etwas Neues an, zuviel blöde Klickerei auf die Dauer.


So gehts mir auch ~.~ wobei eine tankladung nichtmal für komplett umpflügen reicht


----------



## Rushk (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auf meiner Farm auch noch einiges an Platz für Zäune, Kühe, Schweine etc. gelassen. Und auch so muss ich immer die letzten 5-10 Felder per Hand machen.. Einfach nur nervig. ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich wurde von ner austauschschülerin angesteckt aber ich spiele es nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe aufgehört Farmville zu zocken! Wuhuuu

jetz bin ich daran interessiert wer wer in facebook ist ^^


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

Viele von denen die hier gepostet haben sind doch recht leicht zu finden :>


----------



## Minati (4. Dezember 2009)

naja .. lieber farmville als pet society! das lagt sowas von ....
außerdem gibt eszur zeit weihnachtssterne. wenn ich schon im realen leben keine pflanzen haben darf (schwarzer daumen, ich leiste meinen pflanzen aktive sterbehilfe etc.), dann wenigstens online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> naja .. lieber farmville als pet society! das lagt sowas von ....
> außerdem gibt eszur zeit weihnachtssterne. wenn ich schon im realen leben keine pflanzen haben darf (schwarzer daumen, ich leiste meinen pflanzen aktive sterbehilfe etc.), dann wenigstens online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei mir nicht, dafür aber cafe world


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ists FarmVille, CafeWorld, FishVille und Bejeweled Blizz. Ja, ich hab zu viel Zeit!


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann noch eines ddrauflegen:

      Vampire Wars
      Mafia Wars
      Happy Aquarium
      Happy Pets
      FishVille
      Pet Society
      SuperPoke! Pets
      Island Paradise
      Café World
      FarmVille


Wer hat hier zu viel Zeit, Lillyan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

Also, angespielt hab ich die meisten davon auch mal, aber die da oben sind die einzigen, die ich verfolge :> Kennst du Sexy City oder so ähnlich? Das wohl blödeste Spiel, was ich dort entdeckt habe.

P.S.: Ganz wichtig ist auch die Glücksnuss, auch wenns kein Spiel ist :>


----------



## Topperharly (4. Dezember 2009)

brauch noch paar nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<-- florian früh, schwarzweiß foto


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde dich nicht adden, kann dir aber einen Tip geben:
Es gibt eine Gruppe namens "FARMVILLE - ADD ME MY FRIEND", wenn du dich dort einträgst kriegst du massig Einladungen, man schickt sich gegenseitig Geschenke etc. ... man muss halt nur mit dem Spam in FB leben können (ich konnte es nicht auf Dauer).


----------



## Topperharly (4. Dezember 2009)

geschenke bekomm ich vom buffed-team scho genug (60 geschenke im briefkasten)


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe seit fast 3 Monaten nicht mehr gespielt.
Und habe auch nicht vor wieder damit anzufangen. Ist zu Anfang ganz nett aber mit der Zeit geht es einem auf die Nerven. Ich benutze Facebook nur noch um Kontakt zu den Kollegen zu halten die nicht gerade bei mir vor der Haustüre wohnen.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> geschenke bekomm ich vom buffed-team scho genug (60 geschenke im briefkasten)


Ging mir ja auch nicht nur um die Geschenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs damit immerhin zur Plantagenbesitzerin geschafft, danach alle Leute wieder von der Freundesliste geworfen *hüstel*


----------



## Topperharly (4. Dezember 2009)

man wirft doch net das buffed-team von der freundesliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

... du missverstehst mich absichtlich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (4. Dezember 2009)

ne hab scho verstanden was du meinst, will aber net irgendwelche leute einladen von denen ich noch nie was gehört hab.... da lad ich lieber leute aus der community ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

O.o Buffed sit auf facebook??? ui....


----------

